# Fish dying after Protozin treatment



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

My tank has Whitespot so i am treating it with Protozin. I have been treating it for 2 weeks now and as far as i can see i have 1 spot left on a Platys tail.
I have lost 3 cherry barbs, and 2 of my neon tetras are not looking good. These fish appeared to have fin rot, their tails just dissapeared. The neons scales appear dull in places and their fins have started to fray.
Is this normal? Is there anything i can do as obviously i can't treat with anti bacterials as i amstill using Protozin.
Thanks.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

White spot is generally caused by sub-optimal environmental conditions - have you determined what was wrong (usually a water quality issue of some sort) and solved it ?
many of the problems that lead to ich also lead to issues like fin rot.

What are your pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate values ?

Protozin isn't available here in the US, but my understanding is that it contains Malachite Green (0.085% w/v), Formaldehyde (0.07%) and Copper Sulphate (0.015%) -- which can adversly affect your bio-filter. 
So I would highly recommend lots of partial water changes to keep nitrogenous wastes in check.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

some ichs are particularly nasty. I had a whole tank of fish except one that died despite every treatment I tried for the disease. 
Fortunately I have not had it again but it was a nightmare. The fishes skin looked like it peeled off and the ich just didn't go away. Oddly enough the horse faced loach in the tank survived the treatments and he never did get ich. Go figure.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The bacteria which cause fin and body rot actually tend to thrive in the presence of copper, which makes using copper to fight ick a problem if there are any infections. Otherwise it's very handy and effective.
Anyway, like Red said, I'd recommend a cleanup of the whole tank, since it sounds like faulty environmental conditions may have originally led to this mess. ( or maybe you just recently added a diseased fish, in which case things might not be so bad. In either case, you'll need to do a cleanup after this treatment anyway. )


----------

